# Tarantulas eating woodies



## Maxwell (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi guys 

Just after some advice. 

Do tarantulas like woodies? 

I have a strennus who normally likes crickets. 
Just thinking of breeding woodies


----------



## wasgij (Mar 29, 2013)

go for it, woodies will be fine.


----------



## dragondude (Mar 29, 2013)

I breed woodies.
I own 3 Tarantulas.
They go for it and love it.
Bit of a heads up tho, Woodies will try to hide and maybe burrow.
Crickets jump around and get snatched almost instantly.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 29, 2013)

What about a huntsman?


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 29, 2013)

Most predatory invertebrates will eat most things that are small common insects. So yes 'mental'.


----------



## dragondude (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't own a huntsman so I cannot help you with that.
I believe huntsman fall under 'Spiders' not 'Tarantulas', that said, I'm not an expert.
: )


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for all your help guys.

Ill try them both on woodies this week.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Mar 30, 2013)

dragondude said:


> I don't own a huntsman so I cannot help you with that.
> I believe huntsman fall under 'Spiders' not 'Tarantulas', that said, I'm not an expert.
> : )



Umm, tarantulas are spiders too? 

Tarantula being the word to describe a wide range of spiders in one family (_Theraposidae_).

Huntsman being the word to describe a wide range of spiders in another family (_Sparassidae_). 


Not sure what you mean by one is a spider and the other is a tarantula? Its like saying a bearded dragon is a dragon but a lace monitor is a lizard...


----------



## Darwin-boy (Mar 30, 2013)

^^^^ haha! Nice


----------



## dragondude (Mar 30, 2013)

When I typed 'Fall' , I did not mean to technically classify them in their order or genus etc etc.
But I can see why some might see it that way. 

I just see Huntsman as what we call 'Spider' and not a 'Tarantula'
No technicality classification intended.
Sorry for the confusion.
: )


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 30, 2013)

thesilverbeast said:


> Umm, tarantulas are spiders too?
> 
> Tarantula being the word to describe a wide range of spiders in one family (_Theraposidae_). *Theraphosidae :lol:
> 
> ...



Maybe a muddled reference to the Araneomorphs vs Mygalomorphs.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't catch my typo.  

Not sure what you mean by the muddled reference? Isn't what you're saying the same as what I was saying, but a higher level of classification? 

My point is they're both known as spiders, but the "common" names are tarantula and huntsman. Not that one falls under "spider" category more than the other because they're both names given to group a whole heap of species of spiders.



EDIT: Sorry, I think I just understood your post, saying that dragon dude was the one who muddled the reference... In which case, yes thats quite possible. My mistake. Either way I wasn't aiming to belittle or anything like that, just make sure I wasn't missing anything. 

In regards to the original question, too... Tarantulas will take anything you give them from crickets, to mealworms to (dead) pinky mice if they're big enough. As long as the prey item is suitable, you should be fine. Crickets are just the easiest. Some individual spiders may be picky though, I know of Tarantulas that don't like mealworms but love roaches, but then the next one might be the opposite.


----------

